# Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC



## christian.pitt (21. Februar 2011)

*Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Suche nach guten Coop/Splitscreen Spielen für den PC, die man gut zu zweit/dritt/viert an einem Monitor spielen kann

Schonmal ein Dickes DANKE zu allen Antworten!!!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Spontan fallen mir da Mashed, Micro Machines und Bust-a-Move ein.


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Shotter zb FarCry2 oder Splinter Cell.

MFG


----------



## Lyran (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare und Resident Evil 5 haben ebenfalls einen Coop Modus, hat mit einem Kumpel zusammen viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## christian.pitt (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*



-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Spontan fallen mir da Mashed, Micro Machines und Bust-a-Move ein.



etwas neuere bitte..   aber ansonsten super spiele



> Shotter zb FarCry2 oder Splinter Cell





> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare und Resident Evil 5 haben ebenfalls einen Coop Modus, hat mir damals sehr viel Spaß gemacht.



gibt es da einen splitscreenmodus? für PC?


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Kann man Spiele nicht irgendwie modden um sie im Splitscreen oder Coop zu spielen?


----------



## JawMekEf (21. Februar 2011)

Obscure 1 & 2 (PC)
Left 4 Dead 1 & 2 (PC)


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Obscure hab ich mal bei einem Kumpel angespielt. Kann man auch wirklich an *einem Monitor* zu zweit spielen. Nettes Grusel-Adventure. 

Left4Dead geht auch? Hab's bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert. 
Einer dann mit Gamepad?



Ist schwer ein gutes Splitscreen-Spiel oder ähnliches zu finden. Vor 10 Jahren gab's mal ein gutes Formel 1 Spiel, bei dem man einen "Hotseat-Modus" hatte. Man wechselte durch an einem PC. War ziemlich witzig.

Gibt's bei dem neuem *F1 2010*, glaub ich, auch. Ich selbst hab den Modus noch nicht probiert bei F1 2010. Also ohne Gewähr!

Da ich früher oft Summer Games und Co. auf den C64er mit Kumpels gezockt habe - sowas gibt's doch bestimmt auch aktuell. Z.B. *Summer Challange 2011*. Auch ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Das einzige neuer was mir einfällt ist *Split/Second Velocity*  kann man definitiv owohl über Splitscreen an einem Rechner als auch über Lan oder internet zocken.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Worms natürlich.


----------



## Lyran (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> gibt es da einen splitscreenmodus? für PC?



Kein Splitscreen aber Coop. Hab deinen Startpost nochmal gelesen, du suchst Spiele die man an einem Monitor spielen kann.. okay bei Coop denke ich an Singleplayer Kampagne zu 2. an 2 PCs spielen. Also nein, die Spiele bieten kein Splitscreen.


----------



## christian.pitt (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Das einzige neuer was mir einfällt ist *Split/Second Velocity*  kann man definitiv owohl über Splitscreen an einem Rechner als auch über Lan oder internet zocken.



ja das eknn ich schon, wie auch blur 




> Kein Splitscreen aber Coop. Hab deinen Startpost nochmal gelesen, du suchst Spiele die man an einem Monitor spielen kann.. okay bei Coop denke ich an Singleplayer Kampagne zu 2. an 2 PCs spielen. Also nein, die Spiele bieten kein Splitscreen.



ok ist blöd, aber wie schauts jetzt mit left 4 dead aus? Kann man das jetzt zu zweit an einem Monitor spielen, oder nicht?



> Kann man Spiele nicht irgendwie modden um sie im Splitscreen oder Coop zu spielen?



An das hab ich auch schon gedacht (wie zB bei den CODs: Da gibts aj einen Splitscreen Modus für die Konsolen, nur nicht für PC )



> Worms natürlich.



Worms? Ok nettes Spiel für Zwischendurch, aber nicht so mein Favorit )



> F1 2010



mhm, müsste ich erstmal wieder installieren 
schau dann aber mal


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Februar 2011)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:
			
		

> Obscure hab ich mal bei einem Kumpel angespielt. Kann man auch wirklich an einem Monitor zu zweit spielen. Nettes Grusel-Adventure.
> 
> Left4Dead geht auch? Hab's bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert.
> Einer dann mit Gamepad?
> ...


 
Klar einer zockt mit XBOX Controller der andere mit Tastatur & Maus.
Ich hab sogar nen' Treiber da kannse mit 2 PS3 Controllern zocken 



			
				christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> ok ist blöd, aber wie schauts jetzt mit left 4 dead aus? Kann man das jetzt zu zweit an einem Monitor spielen, oder nicht?


 
Klar, zock ich richtig oft im Splitscreen! 
Google mal gibt's genug Anleitungen!


----------



## freezee-e (2. März 2011)

OMG und ich zocke zu 4 mit den Wii motes GTA 4 auf pc


----------



## christian.pitt (2. März 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*



freezee-e schrieb:


> OMG und ich zocke zu 4 mit den Wii motes GTA 4 auf pc


 
echt jetzt? funzt das auch mit xbox controller? (und gemischt?)


----------



## freezee-e (4. März 2011)

Aber sicher musst nur die PS3 USB Kabel nehmen und sie an die Xbox pads löten, zum Schluss noch ins Diskettenlaufwerk stopfen, fertig


----------



## ugimen (4. März 2011)

Left 4 Dead  gibt es splittscreen Modus für kampagne und so.

Auf der Xbox aufjedenfall
Aber auf den pc bestimmt auch (bin mir ncht ganz sicher aber bestimmt)


----------



## christian.pitt (4. März 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*



freezee-e schrieb:


> Aber sicher musst nur die PS3 USB Kabel nehmen und sie an die Xbox pads löten, zum Schluss noch ins Diskettenlaufwerk stopfen, fertig


 
hä was meisnt du denn mit dem?



> Aber auf den pc bestimmt auch (bin mir ncht ganz sicher aber bestimmt)



ok...denk mal über den sinn dieser aussage nach


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (4. März 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*



freezee-e schrieb:


> OMG und ich zocke zu 4 mit den Wii motes GTA 4 auf pc





freezee-e schrieb:


> Aber sicher musst nur die PS3 USB Kabel nehmen  und sie an die Xbox pads löten, zum Schluss noch ins Diskettenlaufwerk  stopfen, fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





christian.pitt schrieb:


> hä was meisnt du denn mit dem?



Genau das würde mich auch brennend interessieren.

Meinst du jetzt Wii oder PS3 Conroller?

Steuern dann alle vier Personen eine Figur?

Ist dann GTA 4 Splitscreen zu viert?

Wie hast du das mit deinen Freunden gespielt? Wirklich Splitscreen? Vor EINEM PC?

Bin da jetzt voll neugierig!


----------



## haeppchen (6. März 2011)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Serios Sam Spiel kann man im Splitscreen an einem Pc zockem (auf jeden fall die alten. Ka ob das acuh bei den enuenne geht )


----------



## KeViiin01 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Serious Sam Classic First Encounter und Serious Sam Classic Seccond Encounter


----------



## Volcom (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Kane & Lynch 1


----------



## jupph (13. Juni 2013)

Hier noch welche die ich z. Z. gerne mit Kumpels zocke:

Castle Crashers
Trine 1 & 2
Mortal Kombat (classic collection) 
Street Fighter 4
Fifa 13
Portal 2


Grid 2 hat laut Menü auch einen Splitscreenmodus(?). 
Und beide left 4 dead - Teile lassen sich per Mod im Splitscreen spielen.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Hat jemand schon Blur gesagt? Das ist Splitscreen!


----------



## Volcom (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Da find ich Split/Second etwas besser  wobei man dort nur 15 Strecken für Splitscreen hat was schnell durch ist. :/


----------



## Match-Maker (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Alarm für Cobra 11: Burning Wheels, Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights


----------



## edaknik (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Definitiv Worms 
Aber Lego Racer 2 zu zweit war auch immer sehr lustig


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (10. Juli 2013)

KeViiin01 schrieb:


> Serious Sam Classic First Encounter und Serious Sam Classic Seccond Encounter



+1

Ebenso serious Sam bfe und Resident Exil 6 (find ich persönlich coop gar nicht so schlecht, wenn man es halt nicht mit Resident Evil 4 vergleicht)


----------



## jupph (10. Juli 2013)

Seit letzter Woche natürlich auch Mortal Kombat 9.
Ist ein sehr guter Port geworden.


----------



## Capri187 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Spiele für Coop/Splitscreen-Modus PC*

Blobby Volley ^^


----------

